# Star Wars Episode VII: "J.J. Abrams wird Wunder vollbringen" - Jett Lucas äußerst sich



## FrankMoers (25. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode VII: "J.J. Abrams wird Wunder vollbringen" - Jett Lucas äußerst sich * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars Episode VII: "J.J. Abrams wird Wunder vollbringen" - Jett Lucas äußerst sich


----------



## Malifurion (25. Januar 2013)

Bleibt abzuwarten. Da kann Mister Superduper Regisseur XY noch so gut sein, der Film wird ein Flopp, wenn nach Skywalker die Geschichte weitergeführt wird. Für mich und auch für die meisten Fans ist die Story rund um Luke vorbei. Was will da noch kommen? Dann lieber ein Prequell bzw. The old Republic verfilmen, da gibts enorm viel Potential.


----------



## Enisra (25. Januar 2013)

Malifurion schrieb:


> . Für mich und auch für die meisten Fans ist die Story rund um Luke vorbei. Was will da noch kommen?


 
wie wär's mit 5 NSY ff.?
bzw.: http://www.jedipedia.net/wiki/Luke_Skywalker#Neue_Republik


----------



## stawacz (26. Januar 2013)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Bleibt abzuwarten. Da kann Mister Superduper Regisseur XY noch so gut sein, der Film wird ein Flopp, wenn nach Skywalker die Geschichte weitergeführt wird. Für mich und auch für die meisten Fans ist die Story rund um Luke vorbei. Was will da noch kommen? Dann lieber ein Prequell bzw. The old Republic verfilmen, da gibts enorm viel Potential.


 

also die story um luke und konsorten is aber nur ein kleiner bruchteil vom starwarsuniversum,,da gibts noch sooooo viel was man erzählen könnte.


----------



## Wamboland (26. Januar 2013)

Solange er nicht mit alternativen Zeitlinien anfängt ... bei ST machte das ja noch Sinn weil Zeitreisen und Parallelwelten da ein übliches Thema sind, aber bitte nicht bei SW. 

Entweder Alte Republik oder 30-40 Jahre nach dem Film und von mir aus da auch eine eigene Geschichte, wo einige alte Schauspieler die neue Riege einführen. Oder 100+ Jahre später und dann einfach mit nem guten Cast und starken Charakteren nen guten Film liefern.


----------



## gamersince1984 (27. Januar 2013)

Erst hat er Star Trek ruiniert und jetzt wird er das gleiche mit Star Wars machen.


----------



## Enisra (27. Januar 2013)

gamersince1984 schrieb:


> Erst hat er Star Trek ruiniert und jetzt wird er das gleiche mit Star Wars machen.


 
hat er nicht
und es wäre schön wenn die Leute mal aufhören würden in jeden Thread diese "Feststellungen" zu spammen, so als ob es was wie "Wasser ist nass" wär


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Januar 2013)

gamersince1984 schrieb:


> Erst hat er Star Trek ruiniert und jetzt wird er das gleiche mit Star Wars machen.



Lass' den Mann doch erst einmal StarWars in Ruhe "ruinieren", bevor Du zu einen endgültigen Urteil kommst. Der hat doch noch gar nicht angefangen!


----------



## Latenerd (30. Januar 2013)

Nicht schlecht. Schon das StarTrek Reboot war für mich als Fan sehr gelungen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2013)

gamersince1984 schrieb:


> Erst hat er Star Trek ruiniert und jetzt wird er das gleiche mit Star Wars machen.


 Ruiniert = Totgedachtes Franchise wiederbelebt, Interesse bei Alt- und Neufans geweckt, ein Einspielrekord unter den ST-Filmen geschafft, die Marke an sich prima verjüngt...

Eine sehr interessante Definition, muss ich schon sagen...


----------



## DarthDevil (30. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ruiniert = Totgedachtes Franchise wiederbelebt, Interesse bei Alt- und Neufans geweckt, ein Einspielrekord unter den ST-Filmen geschafft, die Marke an sich prima verjüngt...
> 
> Eine sehr interessante Definition, muss ich schon sagen...


 also unter den altfans ist man über den film doch sehr geteilter meinung. und ein einspielrekord sagt rein gar nichts über die beliebtheit aus, nur das im vorfeld großes interesse bestand. schließlich zählt in der statistik auch jeder kinobesucher, dem der film nicht gefallen hat. 

ich halte es daher durchaus für möglich, das der nächste film floppen wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2013)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> also unter den altfans ist man über den film doch sehr geteilter meinung. und ein einspielrekord sagt rein gar nichts über die beliebtheit aus, nur das im vorfeld großes interesse bestand. schließlich zählt in der statistik auch jeder kinobesucher, dem der film nicht gefallen hat.


 Was ja nicht das erste Mal wäre, dass Meinungen von Altfans auseinander gehen, und das trifft auf so ziemlich jeden ST-Film zu. Ich erinnere mich nur zu gut über ein ähnliches Theater um den "zu actionlastigen" "First Contact". Genau das gleiche Spiel.
Zudem muss man auch dazu sagen, dass sich die Meinung über manche ST-Filme schon etwas relativiert hat. Heute würde beispielsweise kaum noch jemand Lobenswertes über den allerersten Film sagen, weil dieser einfach nur eine chic verpackte, effektreiche, aber sehr dröge Schlaftablette ist. Ich gehörte auch zu jenen, die damals von diesem Film geschwärm haben, aber mit dem Alter wird man ja immer etwas weiser.  


DarthDevil schrieb:


> ich halte es daher durchaus für möglich, das der nächste film floppen wird.


 Das kann man widerum zu nahezu jedem Film sagen, wenn dieser nicht gerade ein vorprogrammierter Selbstläufer a la Harry Potter oder Twilightist.


----------



## Vordack (30. Januar 2013)

Was ich mich nur die ganze Zeit Frage ist, wenn kümmert die Meinung von einem Adoptivsohn. Was hat er vorzuweisen ausser daß er sich Lucas nennen darf? Wieso ist seine Meinung eine News Wert?


----------



## Enisra (30. Januar 2013)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> also unter den altfans ist man über den film doch sehr geteilter meinung. und ein einspielrekord sagt rein gar nichts über die beliebtheit aus, nur das im vorfeld großes interesse bestand. schließlich zählt in der statistik auch jeder kinobesucher, dem der film nicht gefallen hat.
> 
> ich halte es daher durchaus für möglich, das der nächste film floppen wird.


 
naja, Meinungen kann man das bei "Altfans" teilweise ja nicht nennen, das ist schon eher ein Lehrbuchfall von subjektiver Wahrnehmung verklärung der Vergangenheit


----------



## Exar-K (30. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich nur zu gut über ein ähnliches Theater um den "zu actionlastigen" "First Contact".


Gab es das? Wundert mich jetzt schon ein wenig
Ich halte den ersten Kontakt für den besten Film der ganzen Reihe, gleich neben Teil 6.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Gab es das? Wundert mich jetzt schon ein wenig


 Neben der Action haben sich viele Erztrekkies über das plötzliche Auftauchen der Borg-Königin beschwert.
Du weisst schon: "Ein Kollektiv, ein Stimme. Und nun eine Königin ??? Geht gaaaaaaaaaaaaaar nicht...". 
Und die Frotzelei wurde ja mit Voyager auch nicht besser, als die Borg mitsamt Königin vermehrt von sich reden machen ließen.

Nebenbei halte ich FC als den besten TNG-Kinoableger, doch der Allerbeste ist und bleibt Khaaaaaaaan !!


----------



## Enisra (30. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nebenbei halte ich FC als den besten TNG-Kinoableger, doch der Allerbeste ist und bleibt* Khaaaaaaaan !!*


 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bUWXjs2jPQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



wobei der Zorn des Kahns schon wirklich super ist, aber auch hier sieht man wie komisch sich die Hater verhalten wenn die dem neuen unlogik vorwerfen, ich mein, die fliegen zu einem eigentlich bekannten Sternensystem und merken nicht, dass die auf dem Falschen Planeten sind bzw. wieso lässt man die eigentlich super geführchteten Augments da so ganz ohne Überwachtungssonden im Orbit zurück? 

Btw. so neben den besten Filmen, der lahmste Streifen war doch aber echt Treffen der Generationen, oder?


----------



## DarthDevil (30. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was ja nicht das erste Mal wäre, dass Meinungen von Altfans auseinander gehen, und das trifft auf so ziemlich jeden ST-Film zu. Ich erinnere mich nur zu gut über ein ähnliches Theater um den "zu actionlastigen" "First Contact". Genau das gleiche Spiel.
> Zudem muss man auch dazu sagen, dass sich die Meinung über manche ST-Filme schon etwas relativiert hat. Heute würde beispielsweise kaum noch jemand Lobenswertes über den allerersten Film sagen, weil dieser einfach nur eine chic verpackte, effektreiche, aber sehr dröge Schlaftablette ist. Ich gehörte auch zu jenen, die damals von diesem Film geschwärm haben, aber mit dem Alter wird man ja immer etwas weiser.



also so extrem gingen die meinungen meines wissens vorher nicht auseinander. den ersten film finde ich allerdings gar nicht so schlecht, sicher nicht der beste, aber durchaus sehenswert.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das kann man widerum zu nahezu jedem Film sagen, wenn dieser nicht gerade ein vorprogrammierter Selbstläufer a la Harry Potter oder Twilightist.


 
mag sein, aber was ich damit sagen will verstehst du wohl nicht. ob dieser film erfolg hat oder nicht, wird sicher aussagekräftiger sein als beim ersten. die ganzen altfans die den nämlich furchtbar fanden, werden sichs wohl überlegen ob sie den kommenden wirklich noch im kino sehen wollen.
allerdings wäre es trotzdem denkbar wenn er erfolgreich wird, dass dies eher den neufans zu verdanken ist. 



Enisra schrieb:


> naja, Meinungen kann man das bei "Altfans"  teilweise ja nicht nennen, das ist schon eher ein Lehrbuchfall von  subjektiver Wahrnehmung verklärung der Vergangenheit



finde ich nicht, star trek hatte sicher seine fehler, aber deswegen find ichs trotzdem besser als abrams film. wenn der unbedingt einen scifi-actionstreifen machen will, bitte soll er machen, aber bitte ohne "star trek" oder in diesem fall dann wohl "star wars" draufzuschreiben.
neuinterpretationen von filmen oder auch spielen stehe ich sowieso sehr skeptisch gegenüber. wenn ich fan von etwas bin, dann weil es so ist wie es ist. wenn es dann anders wird, fehlt einfach was wichtiges, das geht nur in seltenen fällen gut. wenn den leuten nichts vernünftiges mehr einfällt, um ein franchise wie star trek so fortzusetzen wie es sein sollte, dann wär es mir lieber wenn da nichts neues mehr kommt.



Enisra schrieb:


> wobei der Zorn des Kahns schon wirklich super ist,  aber auch hier sieht man wie komisch sich die Hater verhalten wenn die  dem neuen unlogik vorwerfen, ich mein, die fliegen zu einem eigentlich  bekannten Sternensystem und merken nicht, dass die auf dem Falschen  Planeten sind bzw. wieso lässt man die eigentlich super geführchteten  Augments da so ganz ohne Überwachtungssonden im Orbit zurück?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also das die den falschen planeten erwischt haben, wurde durchaus  erklärt. an anderer stelle wurde auch durchaus mal erwähnt, das die  kartographierung im weltall nicht unbedingt 100% präzise ist. 


Enisra schrieb:


> Btw. so neben den besten Filmen, der lahmste  Streifen war doch aber echt Treffen der Generationen, oder?


 den fand ich ehrlich gesagt recht gut, wirklich schlecht fand ich von  allen filmen eigentlich nur teil 3 und 10, aber selbst die fand ich noch  besser als 11. der rest schwankt von gut über sehr gut bis super in der  qualität.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei der Zorn des Kahns schon wirklich super ist, aber auch hier sieht man wie komisch sich die Hater verhalten wenn die dem neuen unlogik vorwerfen, ich mein, die fliegen zu einem eigentlich bekannten Sternensystem und merken nicht, dass die auf dem Falschen Planeten sind bzw. wieso lässt man die eigentlich super geführchteten Augments da so ganz ohne Überwachtungssonden im Orbit zurück?


LOL

Exakt das Gleiche ging mir seinerzeit auch durch den Kopf.
Mit anderen Worten:"Aktualisiert die Sternenflotte nicht regelmäßig ihre Sternenkarten oder hat man die verantwortliche Abteilung in den verdienten Langzeit-Urlaub auf Risa geschickt."




Enisra schrieb:


> Btw. so neben den besten Filmen, der lahmste Streifen war doch aber echt Treffen der Generationen, oder?^


 Das war er. Definitiv. Wobei "lahm" noch zu nett formuliert ist.


----------



## RichardLancelot (30. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wie wär's mit 5 NSY ff.?
> bzw.: Luke Skywalker – Jedipedia, das Star Wars-Wiki


 *Gähn* 
Ich hoffe eigentlich auch auf Prequels da ich großer Fan der KotoR-Spiele bin. Aber ich schätze auch dass man uns den Gefallen nicht tun wird.


----------



## Enisra (30. Januar 2013)

nja, ich wollte nicht Explizit werden 
Wobei die da auch noch zusätzllich in die Klassische Zeitreisefalle wie bei Zurück in die Zukunft, der aber dennoch so DIE beste Trilogie überhaupt ist:
Man hat ne Zeitmaschine, reißt aber nur zum Dramaturgisch günstigsten Stelle in der Zeit zurück?


----------



## DarthDevil (30. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Exakt das Gleiche ging mir seinerzeit auch durch den Kopf.
> Mit anderen Worten:"Aktualisiert die Sternenflotte nicht regelmäßig ihre Sternenkarten oder hat man die verantwortliche Abteilung in den verdienten Langzeit-Urlaub auf Risa geschickt."


 schon mal daran gedacht was das für die für ein enormer aufwand wäre? selbst ein jahrhundert später, dauert es wochen, nur um von einem ende der föderation zum anderen zu kommen, in der zeit sind die schiffe noch dazu wohl nur halb so schnell. bei hunderten von planeten ständig überall schiffe rumzuschicken, die alles peinlich genau vermessen, da wäre wohl die ganze sternenflotte ununterbrochen unterwegs.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2013)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> also so extrem gingen die meinungen meines wissens vorher nicht auseinander. den ersten film finde ich allerdings gar nicht so schlecht, sicher nicht der beste, aber durchaus sehenswert.


Hab ich im zarten Alter auch gedacht, aber da war ich wohl mehr von den SFX geblendet gewesen.
Heute kann ich den Film höchstens alle paar Jahre im Player rotieren lassen, weil ich in den puppenartigem Spiel von Shatner und Co. einfach nicht jene TOS-Crew wiedererkennen kann, die ich lieben gelernt habe.


DarthDevil schrieb:


> mag sein, aber was ich damit sagen will verstehst du wohl nicht. ob dieser film erfolg hat oder nicht, wird sicher aussagekräftiger sein als beim ersten. die ganzen altfans die den nämlich furchtbar fanden, werden sichs wohl überlegen ob sie den kommenden wirklich noch im kino sehen wollen.
> allerdings wäre es trotzdem denkbar wenn er erfolgreich wird, dass dies eher den neufans zu verdanken ist.


Was du widerum nicht verstehst:
Neufans alleine können den Film nicht allein so gepusht haben, denn STAR TREK war im Kino nie so ein Name für "garantierter Kassenmagnet". Es waren sicherlich große Teile der Altfans mit daran beteiligt, besonders in den USA.


DarthDevil schrieb:


> also das die den falschen planeten erwischt haben, wurde durchaus  erklärt. an anderer stelle wurde auch durchaus mal erwähnt, das die  kartographierung im weltall *nicht unbedingt 100% präzise* ist.


Also wenn das Fehlen eines ganzen Planeten nicht bemerkt wird, dann ist das überhaupt nicht präzise. 


DarthDevil schrieb:


> den fand ich ehrlich gesagt recht gut, wirklich schlecht fand ich von  allen filmen eigentlich nur teil 3 und 10, aber selbst die fand ich noch  besser als 11. der rest schwankt von gut über sehr gut bis super in der  qualität.


 Generations war auch aus jenem Grund schlecht, weil ein zwingendes, aber sinnfreies Crossover zelebriert wurde, das den grandiosen Abschluss in ST6 genüßlich demontiert hat. Das ist etwas, worüber ich mich bis heute aufregen kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2013)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> schon mal daran gedacht was das für die für ein enormer aufwand wäre? selbst ein jahrhundert später, dauert es wochen, nur um von einem ende der föderation zum anderen zu kommen, in der zeit sind die schiffe noch dazu wohl nur halb so schnell. bei hunderten von planeten ständig überall schiffe rumzuschicken, die alles peinlich genau vermessen, da wäre wohl die ganze sternenflotte ununterbrochen unterwegs.


Die Föderation ist ein expandierender Bund, hat genug im All verteilte Raumstationen, Weitstreckensensoren und was nicht sonst so alles. Zu behaupten, dass der Aufwand zu immens wäre, ist mir leider Gottes eine zu flache Erklärung.


----------



## Enisra (30. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Föderation ist ein expandierender Bund, hat genug im All verteilte Raumstationen, Weitstreckensensoren und was nicht sonst so alles. Zu behaupten, dass der Aufwand zu immens wäre, ist mir leider Gottes eine zu flache Erklärung.


 
Vorallem könnten die das auch wie Heute machen, mit sowas wie ... Sateliten? Zumal da ja auch noch diese Sträflingskolonie ist, wo man auch mal hätte nachschauen können nachdem die Sensoren herraus gefunden haben, das in dem Sonnensystem etwas passiert ist und naja, so neben den Raumschiffen der verschiedenen Raumflotten gibt es ja auch Private Raumschiffe wo ja auch evtl. Kahn-Sympathisanten dabei sein könnten


----------



## svd (30. Januar 2013)

Die Karten wurden von der "Google Stellar Maps" Flotte erstellt. Sensitive Bereiche, wie Gefängnisplaneten, werden aus "Sicherheitsgründen" natürlich nur ganz grob umrissen, wenn überhaupt. Selber schuld.


----------



## Enisra (30. Januar 2013)

ich hätte jetzt eher gedacht das Apple die Karten gemacht hat, da hat´s ja auch nicht funktioniert


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht haben sich auch nur die Bewohner des Ceti Alpha-Sektors auch nur über Google-Street... Pardon, Google-Space beschwert und gefordert, man möge doch bitte ihre System-Planeten etwas unkenntlicher machen. Tja, und da hat man das Fehlen von Nummer 6 eben nicht bemerkt. 

Wie nennt man sowas ? System Fail !


----------



## svd (30. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich hätte jetzt eher gedacht das Apple die Karten gemacht hat, da hat´s ja auch nicht funktioniert


 
Die Apple Karten wurden übrigens erstmals in den Schiffen der Intrepid Klasse eingesetzt...


----------



## DarthDevil (30. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was du widerum nicht verstehst:
> Neufans alleine können den Film nicht allein so gepusht haben, denn STAR TREK war im Kino nie so ein Name für "garantierter Kassenmagnet". Es waren sicherlich große Teile der Altfans mit daran beteiligt, besonders in den USA.


wie kommst du darauf das ich das nicht verstehe? das die altfans in den letzten film gegangen sind, hab ich doch auch geschrieben. ich meine nur das im kommenden film einige von denen wegfallen könnten, der aber durch neufans trotzdem erfolgreich sein kann.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also wenn das Fehlen eines ganzen Planeten nicht bemerkt wird, dann ist das überhaupt nicht präzise.


wenn da seit jahren kein schiff hingeflogen ist, kann das leicht passieren, das es gar keine aktuelle karte gibt. da der alpha-quadrant zu dieser zeit noch zu großen teilen unerforscht war, macht es für mich durchaus sinn. und die sternenflotte hat sicher besseres zu tun, als ständig schiffe zum kartographieren loszuschicken, besonders in gebiete wo es nichts interessantes zu sehen gibt.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Generations war auch aus jenem Grund schlecht, weil ein zwingendes, aber sinnfreies Crossover zelebriert wurde, das den grandiosen Abschluss in ST6 genüßlich demontiert hat. Das ist etwas, worüber ich mich bis heute aufregen kann.


ansichtssache, das hat mich zB rein gar nicht gestört. dafür fand ich zum beispiel die szenen wo data "erstmals" emotionen erlebt, wirklich zum brüllen komisch.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Föderation ist ein expandierender  Bund, hat genug im All verteilte Raumstationen, Weitstreckensensoren und  was nicht sonst so alles. Zu behaupten, dass der Aufwand zu immens  wäre, ist mir leider Gottes eine zu flache Erklärung.


sicher hat die föderation unzählige raumstationen, aber selbst die sind nicht in jedem hinterletzten eck der galaxie. das die langstreckensensoren nicht unbedingt sonderlich präzise sind, wurde auch das ein oder andere mal angedeutet, abgesehen davon haben auch die eine begrenzte reichweite, bei den enormen ausmaßen der galaxie ist da auch sehr schnell die grenze erreicht.

und nur mal so nebenbei angemerkt, menschen treffen auch in der realität oft sehr unlogische entscheidungen ohne viel sinn, warum sollte sich das in der zukunft ändern??


----------



## Peter23 (30. Januar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> *Gähn*
> Ich hoffe eigentlich auch auf Prequels da ich großer Fan der KotoR-Spiele bin. Aber ich schätze auch dass man uns den Gefallen nicht tun wird.


 

Ein Prequel zum Prequel?

Bitte nicht!


----------



## RichardLancelot (31. Januar 2013)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Ein Prequel zum Prequel?
> 
> Bitte nicht!


 Ich fand eben das was sich in den paar Jahren nach der Schlacht von Yavin abgespielt hat nicht so interessant wie die Storylines aus Knights of the old Republic und KotoR II. Allerdings würde ich mich auch über nen Republic Commando-Film freuen  solange die bei den Dialogen nichtschwächeln...


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2013)

hmmm, hätte auch was: Episode -1 und daraufhin wird immer weiter Rückwärtsgezählt und geht immer weiter in der Zeit zurück


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, hätte auch was: Episode -1 und daraufhin wird immer weiter Rückwärtsgezählt und geht immer weiter in der Zeit zurück


 Hoffentlich dann ohne Jar Jars "Jugend-Eskapaden"... ^^


----------



## RichardLancelot (31. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, hätte auch was: Episode -1 und daraufhin wird immer weiter Rückwärtsgezählt und geht immer weiter in der Zeit zurück


 Ach...ihr verbohrten 'Episodler' ihr! 
Die neuen Star Trek Filme spielen auch vor der eigentlichen, uralten Saga und niemand nennt es 'Star Trek: The Generation before the other Generations" 
Die 6 Episoden hatten einen gemeinsamen Nenner -Die Skywalker-Sippschafft bzw Dart Vader. Wenn man jetzt einen anderen Zyklus der SW-Geschichte betrachtet könnte man diesen auch schlicht anders nennen. "SW: The old Republic", "SW: Coruscant Chronicles", "SW: Mandalorian Wars" oder weiß der Fuchs wie.


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich dann ohne Jar Jars "Jugend-Eskapaden"... ^^


 
Still, sonst macht Disney noch ne Kinderserie mit dem J-Ding draus:
Baby-Jar Jars Sumpfabenteuer


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Januar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Ach...ihr verbohrten 'Episodler' ihr!
> Die neuen Star Trek Filme spielen auch vor der eigentlichen, uralten Saga und niemand nennt es 'Star Trek: The Generation before the other Generations"
> Die 6 Episoden hatten einen gemeinsamen Nenner -Die Skywalker-Sippschafft bzw Dart Vader. Wenn man jetzt einen anderen Zyklus der SW-Geschichte betrachtet könnte man diesen auch schlicht anders nennen. "SW: The old Republic", "SW: Coruscant Chronicles", "SW: Mandalorian Wars" oder weiß der Fuchs wie.


Machen wir es doch ganz ganz einfach. Als Vorgeschichte kann man ohne weiteres den Filmtitel "SW: Episode 0 - A long time ago, in a galaxy far far away" verwenden.



Aber mal ernsthaft:
Eigentlich würde es sich anbieten, wenn Teil 7 den Wiederaufbau des Jedi-Ordens thematisieren würde, im Stile von "Jedi Knight Outcast" oder so.


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2013)

ich finde die sollten einfach nur die Thrawn-Trilogie verfilmen
um es auch mal hier auszusprechen, was mich wundert, denn die ist ja generell immer ganz vorne dabei


----------



## RichardLancelot (31. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber mal ernsthaft:
> Eigentlich würde es sich anbieten, wenn Teil 7 den Wiederaufbau des Jedi-Ordens thematisieren würde, im Stile von "Jedi Knight Outcast" oder so.


  Nö! Da bin ich auch eher für einen Abschnitt aus dem späteren Verlauf der Geschichte. Ich mochte zwar "Jedi Outcast" und "Jedi Academy", aber für ne Filmreihe ist mir die Story zu lame...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich finde die sollten einfach nur die Thrawn-Trilogie verfilmen
> um es auch mal hier auszusprechen, was mich wundert, denn die ist ja generell immer ganz vorne dabei


 Klär mich mal bitte auf um das es in besagter Trilogie konkret geht. Außer die bekannten Filme und Spiele kenn ich kaum was aus der SW-Welt.


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2013)

um es kurz zu machen:
Bildungslücke!

Thrawn-Trilogie – Jedipedia, das Star Wars-Wiki


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> um es kurz zu machen:
> Bildungslücke!
> 
> Thrawn-Trilogie – Jedipedia, das Star Wars-Wiki


 Dieser Thrawn... Sagt mir irgendetwas. War das nicht auch ein Charakter in "Tie Fighter" ?! Meine ich hätte im Intro und in einigen Missionen einen Kerl gesehen, der diesem Typ recht ähnlich sah.

Vielleicht bilde ich es mir auch nur ein, ist schon zu lange her dass ich "Tie Fighter" gezockt hab.


----------



## Exar-K (31. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away


 FTFY


----------



## RichardLancelot (31. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dieser Thrawn... Sagt mir irgendetwas. War das nicht auch ein Charakter in "Tie Fighter" ?!


Genau das war er...


----------

